# Wal-Mart vs. The Morons



## Plainsman

Funny, but to true not to be sad too. What a bunch of idiots in Washington. Time to clean the whole bunch out and start over. Elect people who don't want to go to Washington. Beware those who do want to go.



> Wal-Mart vs. The Morons
> 
> 1. Americans spend $36,000,000 at Wal-Mart Every hour of every day.
> 
> 2. This works out to $20,928 profit every minute!
> 
> 3. Wal-Mart will sell more from January 1 to St Patrick's Day (March 17th) than Target sells all year.
> 
> 4. Wal-Mart is bigger than Home Depot + Kroger + Target + Sears + Costco + K-Mart combined.
> 
> 5. Wal-Mart employs 16 million people, is the world's largest private employer, and most speak English.
> 
> 6. Wal-Mart is the largest company in the history of the world.
> 
> 7. Wal-Mart now sells more food than Kroger and Safeway combined, and keep in mind they did this in only fifteen years.
> 
> 8. During this same period, 31 big supermarket chains sought bankruptcy.
> 
> 9. Wal-Mart now sells more food than any other store in the world.
> 
> 10. Wal-Mart has approx 3,900 stores in the USA of which 1,906 are Super Centers; this is 1,000 more than it had five years ago.
> 
> 11. This year 7.2 billion different purchasing experiences will occur at Wal-Mart stores (Earth's population is approximately 6.5 Billion.)
> 
> 12. 90% of all Americans live within fifteen miles of a Wal-Mart.
> 
> You may think that I am complaining, but I am really laying the ground work for suggesting that MAYBE we should hire the guys who run Wal-Mart to fix the economy.
> 
> This should be read and understood by all Americans Democrats, Republicans, EVERYONE!!
> 
> To President Obama and all 535 voting members of the Legislature,
> 
> It is now official you are ALL corrupt morons:
> 
> (a.) The U.S. Postal Service was established in 1775. You have had 236 years to get it right and it is broke.
> 
> (b.) Social Security was established in 1935. You have had 76 years to get it right and it is broke.
> 
> (c.) Fannie Mae was established in 1938. You have had 73 years to get it right and it is broke.
> 
> (d.) War on Poverty started in 1964. You have had 47 years to get it right; $1 trillion of our money is confiscated each year and transferred to "the poor" and they only want more.
> 
> (e.) Medicare and Medicaid were established in 1965. You have had 46 years to get it right and they are broke.
> 
> (f.) Freddie Mac was established in 1970. You have had 41 years to get it right and it is broke.
> 
> (g.) The Department of Energy was created in 1977 to lessen our dependence on foreign oil. It has ballooned to 16,000 employees with a budget of $24 billion a year and we import more oil than ever before. You had 34 years to get it right and it is an abysmal failure.
> 
> You have FAILED in every "government service" you have shoved down our throats while overspending our tax dollars.
> 
> AND YOU WANT AMERICANS TO BELIEVE YOU CAN BE TRUSTED WITH A GOVERNMENT-RUN HEALTH CARE SYSTEM??
> 
> MAYBE WE OUGHT TO KICK YOUR EGG-HEAD BUDDY BUMS OUT OF OFFICE AND HIRE WAL MART TO RUN THE GOVERNMENT???
> 
> WAL MART SEEMS TO KNOW HOW TO RUN A BUSINESS.... WHY DON'T YOU GUYS JUST ADMIT IT'S WAY BEYOND YOUR PAY GRADE, AND QUIT?


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> Funny, but to true not to be sad too. What a bunch of idiots in Washington. Time to clean the whole bunch out and start over. Elect people who don't want to go to Washington. Beware those who do want to go.


Destroying small businesses and transferring American jobs to China 
Wal Mart sells goods from a Communist nation, slave labored 'goods' to make their profits.
By controlling jobs, you control the people.

Who benefits? The US Wal mart worker making $ 7.70 of the Chinese girl making $1.05 ??



> The company now operates over 5,000 stores and buys a vast share of its merchandise from China. Wal-Mart is rabidly non- union and pays it employees at a scale 33% less than equivilant union employees. It has driven over 100,000 small stores out of business in America...wiping out thousands of downtown shopping districts in small and medium sized cities and towns.
> 
> Wal-Mart's stranglehold on suppliers forced them to cut employee wages, close manufacturing facilities and outsource their production to overseas sweatshops.
> 
> Despite being a supreme predator, Wal-Mart receives nothing but praise from Zionist-owned newspapers.
> During most of Sam Walton's reign, Wal-Mart had a worker turnover rate of an incredible 35-45%. It has driven over 100,000 small stores out of business.


They intentionally have almost all employees work 35-39 hours to avoid having to pay/offer health insurance for them.

They take out 'Dead Peasants' Insurance unknowlingly on their workers, collecting windfalls if they have a death and dont share it with the workers family.
Various states have been flooded with undocumented workers, and they wind up on Medicare rolls.

They take abatements from cities, emply illegals to build the warehouse, (Taxing local social services).

Wal mart destroys local businesses, well over 100,000 local mom n pop shops are dead as a result of Wal Mart.

And Im just getting started. Theres alot more I can go into . 
Sam Walton was not what he is made out to be. The Robsons who backed Sam Walton were notorious slave traders the Robels/Robelskys(Carpetbaggers) ...

'Walton avoided WW2 by getting a job at a Du Pont munitions plant near Tulsa, Oklahoma. There, he meets an heiress - Helen Robson - and marries, having a child in 1944. The Robsons arrange an armed forces position where Sam enters Army Intelligence as a officer supervising security for aircraft plants and Prisoner of War camps in California.'


----------



## huntin1

Bill, you are so full of BS I'm quite sure that your eyes are brown.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Do some real research, away from the hate everything conspirasy theorist internet sites you obviously pull your information from.

To be clear, I'm not a big fan of Walmart. The fact that they get most of their products from overseas and tend to drive out local shops bothers me. It's why I buy at local shops whenever I can even though it costs me a bit more.

But, I do not like disinformation for any reason.

I have a daughter who works for Walmart as a stock clerk, she started a few weeks ago, she gets paid $10.50 an hour, $12.50 if she works night shift. Not great wages, but a long way from the $7.70 you claim. After 6 months of employment she qualifies for fully paid single health insurance through BCBS. After a year she gets a week paid vacation. anything over 35 hours a week qualifies for full time benefits, she gets 40 - 45 hours a week.

huntin1


----------



## BillThomas

huntin1 said:


> Bill, you are so full of BS I'm quite sure that your eyes are brown.
> 
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Do some real research, away from the hate everything conspirasy theorist internet sites you obviously pull your information from.


Everything I posted is 100% factual.
If you can correct me on anything I typed, have at it. But be prepared to be embarrassed and corrected with facts.



> To be clear, I'm not a big fan of Walmart. The fact that they get most of their products from overseas and tend to drive out local shops bothers me. It's why I buy at local shops whenever I can even though it costs me a bit more.


Sure, you are. Your daughter is employed there, barely making minimum wage. Like all their other employees/slaves.



> But, I do not like disinformation for any reason.


You revel in it, what are you talking about?



> I have a daughter who works for Walmart as a stock clerk, she started a few weeks ago, she gets paid $10.50 an hour, $12.50 if she works night shift. Not great wages, but a long way from the $7.70 you claim. After 6 months of employment she qualifies for fully paid single health insurance through BCBS. After a year she gets a week paid vacation. anything over 35 hours a week qualifies for full time benefits, she gets 40 - 45 hours a week.
> huntin1


 Most Wal Mart emplyees average less than 18k per year, which qualifies them for Food Stamps.
Workers are paid from $7.70-10.50, depending on locale, averaging $9.53, below the poverty line for a family of 4, while Costco pays $16 per hour by comparison..



> Jason Mrkwa, 27, a high school graduate who stocks frozen food at a Wal-Mart in Independence, Kan., maintains that he is underpaid. "I make $8.53, even though every one of my evaluations has been above standard," Mr. Mrkwa (pronounced MARK-wah) said. "You can't really live on this.
> LaTasha Barker, a single mother who worked for two years as a cashier at a Sam's Club in Cicero, Ill., said she earned so little that she could not afford the $1,860 a year for family health insurance.
> "They don't pay a living wage," said Ms. Barker, who quit her $8.40-an-hour job to take a $15-an-hour social work job. While at Sam's, she said, she qualified for Medicaid and $139 a month in food stamps.
> A Harvard Business School study found that Wal-Mart paid $3,500 a year for each employee for health care, while the typical American corporation paid $5,600."


----------



## Plainsman

Bill the range you posted doesn't fit. Here in North Dakota we would be at the bottom yet huntin1's daughter is at the top of what you posted.

The girl in China making $1.05 an hour isn't that bad. People don't stop to think about what the cost of living is in some countries and continously compare it to the United States. So let say an employee here is getting $20 and hour and someone in China is getting $1 and hour. We pay $1.25 for a can of soup and they pay .5 cents. So for our $20 and hour we get 16 cans of soup and for their $1s and hour they get 20 cans of soup. Yet liberals whine their behind off over low wages in other countries without ever considering the cost of living in that same country.

Now, I don't know the wages in China, or the cost of living, but I had a fellow from China working with us for a year. They have a low cost of living. It's one of the reasons our companies move there. The other reason is liberals drive them away from America with high taxes. Are we that much dumber than the Chinese?


----------



## huntin1

I'm sure you believe that your "facts" are accurate. It doesn't make them so. You present "facts" but without reference. We are supposed to just accept what you say as fact just because BillT says so, even though we know that it is false. Some of what you say about Walmart is true, most is not.



> Sure, you are. Your daughter is employed there, barely making minimum wage. Like all their other employees/slaves.


What, exactly, are you implying here?

You hate everything about this country. Why are you still here? If you hate the US so much, why do you stay? You do know that one of the great things about being in America is that you are free to leave at any time. Perhaps you should exercise that freedom. I'm sure that you could find somewhere on earth where you could be happy. Being so eaten up with hate is only going to shorten your life.

huntin1


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> Bill the range you posted doesn't fit. Here in North Dakota we would be at the bottom yet huntin1's daughter is at the top of what you posted.?


ND is going through a BOOM due to Oil, most wages are UP and competitive, Your state is the exception.



> The girl in China making $1.05 an hour isn't that bad. People don't stop to think about what the cost of living is in some countries and continously compare it to the United States. So let say an employee here is getting $20 and hour and someone in China is getting $1 and hour. We pay $1.25 for a can of soup and they pay .5 cents. So for our $20 and hour we get 16 cans of soup and for their $1s and hour they get 20 cans of soup. Yet liberals whine their behind off over low wages in other countries without ever considering the cost of living in that same country.
> 
> Now, I don't know the wages in China, or the cost of living, but I had a fellow from China working with us for a year. They have a low cost of living. It's one of the reasons our companies move there. The other reason is liberals drive them away from America with high taxes. Are we that much dumber than the Chinese?


An apologist for slave labor? 
The standard of living for these worker slaves is not acceptable by any standard. Suicide is epidemic, health and working conditions are dreadful.
By any account, it is shameful and anti human. 
Youve lost all credibility with this post.

*
'Forced to stand for 24 hours, suicide nets, toxin exposure and explosions': Inside the Chinese factories making iPads for Apple
'Working excessive overtime without a single day off during the week' *'Living together in crowded dorms and exposure to dangerous chemicals' 
Two explosions in 2011 in China 'due to aluminum dust' killed four workers 
Almost 140 injured after using toxin in factory, reports New York Times

By Mark Duell
UK Times Online 27 January 2012

Working excessive overtime without a single day off during the week, living together in crowded dormitories and standing so long that their legs swell and they can hardly walk after a 24-hour shift.
These are the lives some employees claim they live at Apple's manufacturing centres in China, where the firm's suppliers allegedly wrongly dispose of hazardous waste and produce improper records.
Almost 140 workers at a supplier in China were injured two years ago using a poisonous chemical to clean iPhone screens - and two explosions last year killed four people while injuring more than 75.
The California tech giant had allegedly been alerted to hazardous conditions inside the Chengdu plant in southwest China before the explosions at those plants, reported the New York Times.
'If Apple was warned and didn't act, that's reprehensible,' Massachusetts Institute of Technology work safety expert Nicholas Ashford told the New York Times.

'But what's morally repugnant in one country is accepted business practices in another, and companies take advantage of that,' the former U.S. Labor Department advisor added.
Banners in the Chengdu plant gave a warning to the 120,000 staff: 'Work hard on the job today or work hard to find a job tomorrow'. Workers who arrived late often had to write confession letters.
The newspaper's report comes hot on the heels of Apple announcing whopping $13billion profits on $46billion sales in its last quarter - but the firm still wants its overseas factories to produce more.
Apple executives claim it has improved factories in recent years and issues a supplier code of conduct on labour and safety - but problems still exist, according to employment advocacy groups.

'Work hard on the job today or work hard to find a job tomorrow
More than half of the suppliers audited by Apple have broken at least one part of its conduct code each year since 2007 and have even broken the law in some cases, according to company reports.
A Foxconn employee jumped or fell from a block of flats after losing an iPhone prototype in 2009 - and 18 other workers apparently tried to commit suicide in two years, reported the New York Times.
Suicide nets were installed to prevent workers from jumping to their deaths and Foxconn began providing better mental health treatment for its staff.
Li Mingqi worked for Apple manufacturing partner Foxconn Technology until last spring and helped manage the Chengdu plant which had the explosion. He is now suing Foxconn over his dismissal.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... Apple-Poor


----------



## BillThomas

huntin1 said:


> I'm sure you believe that your "facts" are accurate. It doesn't make them so. You present "facts" but without reference. We are supposed to just accept what you say as fact just because BillT says so, even though we know that it is false. Some of what you say about Walmart is true, most is not.


Ive requested you Now TWICE to correct me on any mistatements or facts Ive presented.
Youve not taken me up on it because you cant. I ask you a 3rd time now.



> What, exactly, are you implying here


Youre an apolgist with a bias for Wal Mart, an evil Communist goods peddling retail superstore.



> You hate everything about this country. Why are you still here? If you hate the US so much, why do you stay?


I criticize my country because I love it.
We were once the beacon of light and hope in the world, loved & respected by all, with a humble foreign policy.
Now we are one of the worlds Most Hated nations, behind Israel and North Korea. Thats not a position I wish to be in, ro raise children in. 
It saddens me, and much of comes from omnipotenet and arrogant, if not ignorant mindsets from people like you..



> You do know that one of the great things about being in America is that you are free to leave at any time. Perhaps you should exercise that freedom. I'm sure that you could find somewhere on earth where you could be happy. Being so eaten up with hate is only going to shorten your life.


The US Dollar is down 25% depreciation in just the last decade.
If you wish to compensate me for my loss of purchasing power a few hundred thousand, I would gladly entertain your idea.

Immigrants are coming into Europe, Australia, New Zealand et al. in great numbers also as well as here.
Can you name 1 category the US is a leader in, besides Occupation, bombing and killing today? 
ie Education, Health and longevity, Literacy, Quality of life, Living standards for Middle Class? et al


----------



## Plainsman

> ND is going through a BOOM due to Oil, most wages are UP and competitive, Your state is the exception.


That boom is to the west of us. Rent on a house in Williston is three times what it is in Jamestown, and the salary at places like Walmart and McDonalds have not risen much where huntin1 is talking about. It's starting to move east, but very slow. Not the big affect beyond the north south highway 83.



> An apologist for slave labor?
> The standard of living for these worker slaves is not acceptable by any standard. Suicide is epidemic, health and working conditions are dreadful.
> By any account, it is shameful and anti human.
> Youve lost all credibility with this post.


Indeed the working conditions are terrible. I was only addressing the wage. I was addressing it because many do not understand that a wage that is 1/4 what an American wage is isn't bad if the cost of living is 1/4 what the American cost of living is. I was actually thinking about South Korea and India as I typed.

Your making to many assumptions. Number one about North Dakota salaries, and number 2 my idea of working conditions.

The whole idea of the post I got in an email simply compares Walmarts money handling as compared to our politicians. Nothing to do with their ethics if they are in question. I guess my question to you is do you think our politicians in Washington handle money better than Walmarts top people?


----------



## huntin1

BillThomas said:


> Youve lost all credibility with this post.


That right there is an ironically funny statement, coming from you.



BillThomas said:


> Ive requested you Now TWICE to correct me on any mistatements or facts Ive presented.
> Youve not taken me up on it because you cant. I ask you a 3rd time now.


You haven't presented any facts, just unsubstantiated drivel which you maintain as factual. And I did correct you on several misstatements:


BillThomas said:


> Who benefits? The US Wal mart worker making $ 7.70 of the Chinese girl making $1.05 ?? and They intentionally have almost all employees work 35-39 hours to avoid having to pay/offer health insurance for them.


And my response:


huntin1 said:


> I have a daughter who works for Walmart as a stock clerk, she started a few weeks ago, she gets paid $10.50 an hour, $12.50 if she works night shift. Not great wages, but a long way from the $7.70 you claim. After 6 months of employment she qualifies for fully paid single health insurance through BCBS. After a year she gets a week paid vacation. anything over 35 hours a week qualifies for full time benefits, she gets 40 - 45 hours a week.


I don't know, looks like a correction or two from where I'm sitting.



BillThomas said:


> Youre an apolgist with a bias for Wal Mart, an evil Communist goods peddling retail superstore.


Actually I'm not. I do very little shopping at Walmart. I get my groceries from one of two local grocery stores. Most of my clothing is bought online or at JC Pennys. I go to Walmart as a last resort when I can't find something I need elsewhere in town, or don't want to order online and wait for delivery. My daughter working there does not make me biased or an apologist, but it does give me the information I need to point out several areas where you are decidedly wrong.



BillThomas said:


> Now we are one of the worlds Most Hated nations, behind Israel and North Korea. Thats not a position I wish to be in, ro raise children in. It saddens me, and much of comes from omnipotenet and arrogant, if not ignorant mindsets from people like you.












From here: http://www.susps.org/overview/numbers.html

Looks like another of your "facts" refuted, kinda looks to me like there's been a steady increase in the number of people wishing to come to America since about 1950. I hardly think that there would be such a large number of people wanting to live here if we are in fact as hated as you imply. Yes, I know, there are some countries out there who hate us, but hardly at the level you indicate, or they wouldn't be lining up to come here.

Omnipotent, arrogant and ignorant? Sorry troll, you don't know me, you don't know my background, you don't get to call me these things with no knowledge of who I am or where I've been.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

I think the reason some hate America is because losers always hate the successful. Then there is the acceptance of every kind of pervert these days. I'm Christian, but many Muslims have more morals than some mainstream churches in America today. So for that the Muslims hate us. Some hate us because they can not take advantage of us. Some hate us because they want to be us. There are many reasons, and even some of yours are valid. Like the Kurds have reason to not trust us. Don't blame that on America though, blame it on the liberals within America. They think Obama's apology tour was just great, and the radical Muslims want him elected this fall.

Some of those reasons are why people hate Jews. Losers hate the successful for instance.


----------



## BillThomas

huntin1 said:


> You haven't presented any facts, just unsubstantiated drivel which you maintain as factual. And I did correct you on several misstatements:


I asked you for a 3rd time to correct me, you havent.



huntin1 said:


> I have a daughter who works for Walmart as a stock clerk, she started a few weeks ago, she gets paid $10.50 an hour, $12.50 if she works night shift. Not great wages, but a long way from the $7.70 you claim. After 6 months of employment she qualifies for fully paid single health insurance through BCBS. After a year she gets a week paid vacation. anything over 35 hours a week qualifies for full time benefits, she gets 40 - 45 hours a week.I don't know, looks like a correction or two from where I'm sitting.


The Wal mart wage average is $9.53 as stated, and varies from locale to locale. You made no correction except to point your daughters personal experience which is the exception.



> Looks like another of your "facts" refuted, kinda looks to me like there's been a steady increase in the number of people wishing to come to America since about 1950. I hardly think that there would be such a large number of people wanting to live here if we are in fact as hated as you imply. Yes, I know, there are some countries out there who hate us, but hardly at the level you indicate, or they wouldn't be lining up to come here.
> Omnipotent, arrogant and ignorant? Sorry troll, you don't know me, you don't know my background, you don't get to call me these things with no knowledge of who I am or where I've been.


3rd world immigrants and Illegal immigrants arent overly concerned with a nations standing and perception in the world, But only To Work and /or steal jobs and benefits from American workers.
Your graph means nothing.
Europe is also being flooded with Immigrants, as is Australia and New Zealand.

An International Gallup Poll indicates the US as One of the Most Detested/Hated nations and threat to world peace.
Thats not the kind of perception I want my country to have and be proud of. It is shameful.
Pride Cometh Before a Fall..


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> I think the reason some hate America is because losers always hate the successful. Then there is the acceptance of every kind of pervert these days.
> .


 American leads the world today in NO exceptional ways, except nations it Occupies.



> I'm Christian, but many Muslims have more morals than some mainstream churches in America today.


Gee, you think?



> So for that the Muslims hate us. Some hate us because they can not take advantage of us. Some hate us because they want to be us. There are many reasons, and even some of yours are valid.


How about Invading, Occupying, Killing, Destroying, Overthrowning their nations and Democracies (Iran 1953) and Being Israels Lackey?
20 Million Middle East Christians live in peace with Muslims and have for centuries.
We arent hated for who we are, but what we DO. Muslims dont hate the Swiss, The Finns, Swedes, Dannish..theyre free too.



> Like the Kurds have reason to not trust us. Don't blame that on America though, blame it on the liberals within America. They think Obama's apology tour was just great, and the radical Muslims want him elected this fall.


America told the Kurds and ****tes under Saddam to Revolt, they did, and we left them to be Slaughtered.
That isnt Liberal or Conservative. It is Traiterous.



> Some of those reasons are why people hate Jews. Losers hate the successful for instance.


Some might say because they are Tribal, They dislike Non Jews, they practice Usury, The Control the Federal Reserve, the Media, Our Government, Our Politicians and are the driving forces behind Communism and a push for 1 world government too.


----------



## BillThomas

1 of the Polls, but not The Poll I was referencing...We are NOT in good company here.

October 30, 2003
EUobserver

*Poll: Israel and US Biggest Threats to World Peace*by Andrew Beatty

EUOBSERVER / BRUSSELS - Over half of Europeans think that Israel now presents the biggest threat to world peace according to a controversial poll requested by the European Commission.

According to the same survey, *Europeans believe the United States contributes the most to world instability *along with *Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq and North Korea.* . . .

The European Commission is coming under fire for publishing the results of a number of questions - relating to Iraqi reconstruction - while failing to publish the results which revealed the extent of mistrust of Israel and the United States in Europe, according to Spanish daily El Pais. . . .

The poll, conducted by Taylor Nelson Sofres/ *EOS Gallup* Europe, was conducted between 8 and 16 of October.


----------



## huntin1

BillThomas said:


> Your graph means nothing.


What a coincidence............ :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

> 20 Million Middle East Christians live in peace with Muslims and have for centuries.


Now I know you have your head where the sun don't shine. I have spoken with a man who was a captain in the Pakistan army. When he turned Christian they burned his home and put a price on his head. They tracked him all the way to South Africa and tried to kill him. He then escaped to the United States. Christians are dying every day in different parts of the world simply because they are Christians. Don't tell me Muslim is a peacful religion. The Koran you see in America is watered down. Get ahold of one from and eastern or mideastern country and read it.

Lets see Christians live in peace in with Muslims and you hate Israel. Hmmmmm how well do you like camels?


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> 20 Million Middle East Christians live in peace with Muslims and have for centuries.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know you have your head where the sun don't shine. I have spoken with a man who was a captain in the Pakistan army. When he turned Christian they burned his home and put a price on his head. They tracked him all the way to South Africa and tried to kill him. He then escaped to the United States. Christians are dying every day in different parts of the world simply because they are Christians. Don't tell me Muslim is a peacful religion. The Koran you see in America is watered down. Get ahold of one from and eastern or mideastern country and read it.
> 
> Lets see Christians live in peace in with Muslims and you hate Israel. Hmmmmm how well do you like camels?
Click to expand...

250,000 Iranian Christians, Yousef Catholic Church









5,000,000 Syrian Christians and Church in Syria









Jordan, Lebanon, Egypt, Algeria, Cyprus, Morrocco et al also home to Millions of Christians living In Peace with their Muslim brothers.

*"Arab Palestinian Christians and Arab Palestinian Muslims lived side by side for the past 1400 years, and for anybody to say that the Arab Palestinian Christians have been persecuted recently by Muslims is absolutely another big lie, like the big lie that spoke of Weapons of Mass Destruction in Iraq."
- Riah Abu El-Assal, Christian Bishop of Jerusalem*

Pakistan is not home to many Christians and more importantly Like Saudi Arabia, is a Very Repressive regime, a gross violator of Human Rights, and Ironically, One of the nations we Support with lots of Aid, and call an "Ally' but whose leadership wouldnt last a day if the people had their way, especially true in Saudi. The more moderate leaders in Arab nations we tend to make war on and overthrow ie Iran 1953 and recently Ghadafi.

"Why should they, the Americans, have trusted us? We were a bunch of Russians, socialist Russians."
- Isser Harel, former head of Mossad, speaking of the unlikely union between America and the Marxist state of Israel.

"Every time anyone says that Israel is our only friend in the Middle East, I can't help but think that before Israel, we had no enemies in the Middle East."
- John Sheehan, S.J. (aJesuit priest)

"The state of Israel must invent dangers, and to do this it must adopt the methods of provocation and revenge&#8230;. And above all, let us hope for a new war with the Arab countries so that we may finally get rid of our troubles and acquire our space."
- From the diary of Moshe Sharett, Israeli's first Foreign Minister from 1948-1956, and Prime Minister from 1954-1956

"Children have been shot in other conflicts I have covered, but never before have I watched as soldiers enticed children like mice into a trap and murdered them for sport."
- Christopher Hedges, American Journalist on assignment in Gaza

"&#8230;The Israeli soldiers shoot with silencers. The bullets from the M-16 rifles tumble end over end through the children's slight bodies. Later, in the hospital, I will see the destruction: the stomachs ripped out, the gaping holes in limbs and torsos. Yesterday at this spot the Israelis shot eight young men, six of who were under the age of eighteen. One was twelve. This afternoon they killed an eleven-year-old boy, Ali Murad, and seriously wound four more, three of who are under eighteen."
- Christopher Hedges, American Journalist on assignment in Gaza


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> Don't tell me Muslim is a peacful religion. The Koran you see in America is watered down. Get ahold of one from and eastern or mideastern country and read it.


If you want to really see Vile Hatred, read the Jewish Talmud.

I linked it for you. All of it is verifiable..

http://www.revisionisthistory.org/talmudtruth.html


----------



## spentwings

Fanatics of all genre are but spittle on your twisted self righteous lips BT.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Bill...
You spout off about min. wage jobs and that our jobs are going over seas..... why wouldn't they. We as a nation are part of the problem. Higher min. wages makes prices of products go up. So when product prices go up company's try to find away to compete. one is getting products from over seas because it is cheaper to ship them here....reguardless of quality! Then all of this sparks inflation, cost of living, etc. It also sparks the thought of entitlement.....ie why should I get a job paying Min. wage? I will just collect welfare, food stamps, suck off the goverment instead of getting a job.

When I grew up I would mow lawns for $5-10 at a time depending on the size. Most took an hour or two. This was just 20 years ago. I used the persons equipment and gas. Now if you offered a kid that price they would not do it. They want $15-20 a time. Still using the homeowners equipment. See a problem???


----------



## Gun Owner

First and foremost I am a Walmart associate.



BillThomas said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, but to true not to be sad too. What a bunch of idiots in Washington. Time to clean the whole bunch out and start over. Elect people who don't want to go to Washington. Beware those who do want to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying small businesses and transferring American jobs to China
> Wal Mart sells goods from a Communist nation, slave labored 'goods' to make their profits.
> By controlling jobs, you control the people.
> 
> Who benefits? The US Wal mart worker making $ 7.70 of the Chinese girl making $1.05 ??
Click to expand...

I always hate this comparison. If a gallon of milk is 35 cents, then making a buck an hour is pretty good. Cost of living is an important factor in wage comparisons.



> The company now operates over 5,000 stores and buys a vast share of its merchandise from China. Wal-Mart is rabidly non- union and pays it employees at a scale 33% less than equivilant union employees. It has driven over 100,000 small stores out of business in America...wiping out thousands of downtown shopping districts in small and medium sized cities and towns.


When you eliminate the cost of union dues, Walmart pays equal to or above Union scale. Keep things in perspective. Also, Walmart opened a distribution center in my small town. They wrote my town a check for $10,000,000.00 just for letting them build. This is above and beyond all costs associated with construction and land purchase and property taxes. The newest elementary school was largely funded by Walmart after the old one from the 1920s burned down.



> They intentionally have almost all employees work 35-39 hours to avoid having to pay/offer health insurance for them.


I work a weekday shift that is 40 hours (4 10 hour days) every week. I also have really good insurance. The weekend shift only works 36 hrs (3 12 hr days) a week, but they are offered a weekend differential so they make more per hour for the same job as us weekday guys. Oh and they have the same insurance I do.



> They take out 'Dead Peasants' Insurance unknowlingly on their workers, collecting windfalls if they have a death and dont share it with the workers family.


Actually, on top of any life insurance Walmart offers, every employee is covered by an automatic policy worth 1 year of wages, payable to my family. If I die at work, that number doubles.



> Various states have been flooded with undocumented workers, and they wind up on Medicare rolls.


Walmart jobs take a long time to get because of the extensive background checks that go on prior to hiring. This is just plain nuts



> They take abatements from cities, emply illegals to build the warehouse, (Taxing local social services).


Hello? $10,000,000.00 just for Grantsville, UT letting them build here.



> Walmart destroys local businesses, well over 100,000 local mom n pop shops are dead as a result of Wal Mart.


Walmart in Tooele, UT was the very first Walmart in Utah. Tooele small business has grown since Walmart first opened. In fact, the best shopping center in town is located around the local Walmart

I'm a diesel mechanic for Walmart. I make about $25 an hour and I'm not topped out yet. I have 2 weeks paid vacation, I earn personal time, sick time, and collect deferred holidays. If I volunteer to work Thanksgiving or New Years, I make over $60 an hour. I compete in competitions as a mechanic that are away from home. I am paid for my day as though I worked a full shift. If it takes me more than 10 hrs to travel, or it occurs on a day I don't normally work, I get overtime. I get a 10% discount for working there. If I take and pass an ASE test, Walmart gives me a raise AND pays the cost of the test.

Get your facts straight. And by facts I mean factual, truthful information. Not conjecture, rumor, and out right lies.


----------



## Plainsman

Thanks Gun Owner you educated me too. It looks like someone has been shoveling bull droppings double speed doesn't it? :thumb:


----------



## Gun Owner

BillThomas said:


> An apologist for slave labor?
> The standard of living for these worker slaves is not acceptable by any standard. Suicide is epidemic, health and working conditions are dreadful.
> By any account, it is shameful and anti human.
> Youve lost all credibility with this post.
> 
> *
> 'Forced to stand for 24 hours, suicide nets, toxin exposure and explosions': Inside the Chinese factories making iPads for Apple
> 'Working excessive overtime without a single day off during the week' *'Living together in crowded dorms and exposure to dangerous chemicals'
> Two explosions in 2011 in China 'due to aluminum dust' killed four workers
> Almost 140 injured after using toxin in factory, reports New York Times
> 
> By Mark Duell
> UK Times Online 27 January 2012
> 
> Working excessive overtime without a single day off during the week, living together in crowded dormitories and standing so long that their legs swell and they can hardly walk after a 24-hour shift.
> These are the lives some employees claim they live at Apple's manufacturing centres in China, where the firm's suppliers allegedly wrongly dispose of hazardous waste and produce improper records.
> Almost 140 workers at a supplier in China were injured two years ago using a poisonous chemical to clean iPhone screens - and two explosions last year killed four people while injuring more than 75.
> The California tech giant had allegedly been alerted to hazardous conditions inside the Chengdu plant in southwest China before the explosions at those plants, reported the New York Times.
> 'If Apple was warned and didn't act, that's reprehensible,' Massachusetts Institute of Technology work safety expert Nicholas Ashford told the New York Times.
> 
> 'But what's morally repugnant in one country is accepted business practices in another, and companies take advantage of that,' the former U.S. Labor Department advisor added.
> Banners in the Chengdu plant gave a warning to the 120,000 staff: 'Work hard on the job today or work hard to find a job tomorrow'. Workers who arrived late often had to write confession letters.
> The newspaper's report comes hot on the heels of Apple announcing whopping $13billion profits on $46billion sales in its last quarter - but the firm still wants its overseas factories to produce more.
> Apple executives claim it has improved factories in recent years and issues a supplier code of conduct on labour and safety - but problems still exist, according to employment advocacy groups.
> 
> 'Work hard on the job today or work hard to find a job tomorrow
> More than half of the suppliers audited by Apple have broken at least one part of its conduct code each year since 2007 and have even broken the law in some cases, according to company reports.
> A Foxconn employee jumped or fell from a block of flats after losing an iPhone prototype in 2009 - and 18 other workers apparently tried to commit suicide in two years, reported the New York Times.
> Suicide nets were installed to prevent workers from jumping to their deaths and Foxconn began providing better mental health treatment for its staff.
> Li Mingqi worked for Apple manufacturing partner Foxconn Technology until last spring and helped manage the Chengdu plant which had the explosion. He is now suing Foxconn over his dismissal.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... Apple-Poor


Sounds like a great reason to hate Apple, not Walmart. Do you own an iPhone? How about a MacBook?


----------



## Gun Owner

Plainsman said:


> Thanks Gun Owner you educated me too. It looks like someone has been shoveling bull droppings double speed doesn't it? :thumb:


I've always tried to educate myself on things that concern my life. When I took the job at Walmart, it was nothing more than an opportunity to move and start over after a horrible 10 yrs with a family business. I refused to shop at Walmart while living in las vegas, but for the more simple reason that the places were always packed and I'm claustrophobic.

When I took the job, my wife's family immediately began judging me, telling me that it was wrong to work for such a horrible place, and telling me I was being taken advantage of. Starting pay for me was $17.50 an hour for a job field I'd been out of for over 10 years. I didn't feel taken advantage of. I was getting raises every 6 months for no other reason than still holding my job. In just over 4 years I've received almost $10 per hour in raises for the same job I held when I started.

I decided to watch those documentaries. The High Cost of Low Price. Capitalism: a Love Story. Even Penn and Tellers piece on Walmart on their show Bull$hit!

Bottom line is I figured out why my wife's family felt that way. They were ALL Union employees at grocery stores, and Walmart had just opened the first supercenter in the area. My mother-in-law now shops at Walmart Supercenters because she learned she had a biased, uneducated view of Walmart. She also cant get as many groceries for her paycheck at her store as she can at Walmart.


----------



## huntin1

Jeez Gun Owner, why do you have to go muddying things up with acutal facts? I suspect you are going to get a response that is similar to:



> Your graph means nothing.


 :laugh: :laugh:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner

Thats ok, I wouldn't expect anything else.


----------



## Plainsman

I mostly agree with libertarians. Something isn't right here, but I don't know what. Most libertarians didn't bad mouth Bush. Most libertarians are not anti Jewish. I have only heard liberals use the term Neo-con etc. I smell a rodent.


----------



## Okie Hog

> Destroying small businesses and transferring American jobs to China
> Wal Mart sells goods from a Communist nation, slave labored 'goods' to make their profits.
> By controlling jobs, you control the people.


Bingo!! Americans are paying for their own destruction at the hands of the communist Chinese military.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

CAN SOMEONE FOLLOW UP ON HIS IP! This is so Ryan all over again!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillThomas

Gun Owner said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gun Owner you educated me too. It looks like someone has been shoveling bull droppings double speed doesn't it? :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always tried to educate myself on things that concern my life. When I took the job at Walmart, it was nothing more than an opportunity to move and start over after a horrible 10 yrs with a family business. I refused to shop at Walmart while living in las vegas, but for the more simple reason that the places were always packed and I'm claustrophobic..
Click to expand...

Im not so sure you did a good job, on educating yourself, or landing a job.



> I decided to watch those documentaries. The High Cost of Low Price. Capitalism: a Love Story. Even Penn and Tellers piece on Walmart on their show Bull$hit!
> 
> Bottom line is I figured out why my wife's family felt that way.
> They were ALL Union employees at grocery stores, and Walmart had just opened the first supercenter in the area. My mother-in-law now shops at Walmart Supercenters because she learned she had a biased, uneducated view of Walmart. She also cant get as many groceries for her paycheck at her store as she can at Walmart.


I dont think being pro or Anti Union has anything to do with anything.

Buying Communist produced goods, from slave laborers ie from CHINA Does, while destroying American jobs.
Wal Mart is one of the most insidious evil corporations in America today.

But if you can sleep at night, while singing their praises, more power to you.


----------



## BillThomas

Gun Owner said:


> Sounds like a great reason to hate Apple, not Walmart. Do you own an iPhone? How about a MacBook?


No I own neither.

I really dont even know what either one of those things are. Another gadget dont need, sounds like.

Just a PC and cell phone for this techno challenged outdoorsmen.


----------



## BillThomas

Gun Owner said:


> I always hate this comparison. If a gallon of milk is 35 cents, then making a buck an hour is pretty good. Cost of living is an important factor in wage comparisons..


So....Driving down wages and importing products made in slave shops is a good thing now and should be supported?
Really?



> When you eliminate the cost of union dues, Walmart pays equal to or above Union scale. Keep things in perspective. Also, Walmart opened a distribution center in my small town. They wrote my town a check for $10,000,000.00 just for letting them build. This is above and beyond all costs associated with construction and land purchase and property taxes. The newest elementary school was largely funded by Walmart after the old one from the 1920s burned down.


Ive read alot of BS on posts, but not one this bad.
Wal Mart now pays a fair wage and equal to Union jobs? I was born at night but not last night. Average pay is $9 an hour nationally.
Costco by comparison pays $16 to start, as an average. 
Stop Lying, please.



> Actually, on top of any life insurance Walmart offers, every employee is covered by an automatic policy worth 1 year of wages, payable to my family. If I die at work, that number doubles.


The Dead Peasants Policy taken out BY Wal Mart is not spread with the families of the dead X Employees.
Sorry to inform you.



> Walmart jobs take a long time to get because of the extensive background checks that go on prior to hiring. This is just plain nuts


 I could get hired from Wal Mart in 1 day..I dont consider that a Long time.



> Walmart in Tooele, UT was the very first Walmart in Utah. Tooele small business has grown since Walmart first opened. In fact, the best shopping center in town is located around the local Walmart


You love exceptions dont you?
Another 100,000 Small Mom and Pop businesses go out of business within 2 years of a Wal Mart opening, and many have been around 10-100 years.



> I'm a diesel mechanic for Walmart. I make about $25 an hour and I'm not topped out yet. I have 2 weeks paid vacation, I earn personal time, sick time, and collect deferred holidays. If I volunteer to work Thanksgiving or New Years, I make over $60 an hour. I compete in competitions as a mechanic that are away from home. I am paid for my day as though I worked a full shift. If it takes me more than 10 hrs to travel, or it occurs on a day I don't normally work, I get overtime. I get a 10% discount for working there. If I take and pass an ASE test, Walmart gives me a raise AND pays the cost of the test.


Mechanics are more skilled than other workers at Wal Mart and I suppose if youre not interested in moving up career wise, stay where you are. A diesel mechanic can make alot more than $26 an hour why I live (Midwest). Its a race to the bottom at Wal Mart and those like it.



> Get your facts straight. And by facts I mean factual, truthful information. Not conjecture, rumor, and out right lies.


 I think we all can see who offers anecdotal BS, conjecture, rumour, lies and pathetic Shilling, amongst out right Lies. Im learning Mandarin Chinese soon, perhaps I can be hired at Wal Mart when slave laborers are imported here.


----------



## Gun Owner

BillThomas said:


> Im not so sure you did a good job, on educating yourself, or landing a job.


Thats ok. You're obviously not smart enough to judge me, so this opinion is mute.



> I dont think being pro or Anti Union has anything to do with anything.
> 
> Buying Communist produced goods, from slave laborers ie from CHINA Does, while destroying American jobs.
> Wal Mart is one of the most insidious evil corporations in America today.
> 
> But if you can sleep at night, while singing their praises, more power to you.


You still don't get it. But thats ok. You hate walmart. Good for you. Want a cookie? I think the Nabisco cookies they sell at walmart are still made in the states. I'll buy ya a box with my own money too, not the money the government has to give me so I can still feed my kids all the WIC peanut butter they can eat.


----------



## Gun Owner

BillThomas said:


> No I own neither.
> 
> I really dont even know what either one of those things are. Another gadget dont need, sounds like.
> 
> Just a PC and cell phone for this techno challenged outdoorsmen.


A man who does not know what an iPhone is but claims to know the entire ins and outs of a multi-billion dollar corporation? Yeah, you're really impressing the idea into me that you know way more about the company I work for than I do.

And you never really addressed my point. Do you have a problem with Apple since that was the company named in your article about Chinese slave labor, or do your blinders remove the word APPLE and replace it with Walmart?


----------



## Gun Owner

BillThomas said:


> Ive read alot of BS on posts, but not one this bad.
> Wal Mart now pays a fair wage and equal to Union jobs? I was born at night but not last night. Average pay is $9 an hour nationally.
> Costco by comparison pays $16 to start, as an average.
> Stop Lying, please.


Not one word of BS on this post. All info is easily proven by looking at paychecks from shops in my area that base pay on skill and account for cost of living. The Caterpillar dealer is a union shop. Walmart is not. A top end tech could leave Caterpillar, take a cut in per hour pay, and still come home with more money. Its a simple fact.



> The Dead Peasants Policy taken out BY Wal Mart is not spread with the families of the dead X Employees.
> Sorry to inform you.


Prove it or drop it.



> I could get hired from Wal Mart in 1 day..I dont consider that a Long time.


No, actually you couldn't. EVERY job at Walmart has a multi level application process that starts before you even talk to someone in HR. But since you hate Walmart, you would never work here. Since you would never work here you've never applied to work here. And since you've never applied to work here you can stop pretending to know what you're talking about.



> You love exceptions dont you?
> Another 100,000 Small Mom and Pop businesses go out of business within 2 years of a Wal Mart opening, and many have been around 10-100 years.


You talk in general terms, I bring up specific points to counter the argument. You call it an exception, I call it the way things are. Who's kidding themselves here?



> Mechanics are more skilled than other workers at Wal Mart and I suppose if youre not interested in moving up career wise, stay where you are. A diesel mechanic can make alot more than $26 an hour why I live (Midwest). Its a race to the bottom at Wal Mart and those like it.


I like how you quickly dismiss my job by saying I could make more (and pay more towards cost of living) and also try to use my job as an insult by insinuating I'll only ever be a mechanic. I'm a mechanic because I like it. I've always been an above average student. I could have done anything I wanted to (except fly in the Air Force, had glasses and surgery was not an option at the time) and I CHOSE to be a mechanic. I like it. It interests me. And it pays the bills too. If you look down on mechanics, thats your problem not mine.



> I think we all can see who offers anecdotal BS, conjecture, rumour, lies and pathetic Shilling, amongst out right Lies. Im learning Mandarin Chinese soon, perhaps I can be hired at Wal Mart when slave laborers are imported here.
> 
> Blah blah blah Walmart is the devil blah blah Walmart uses kittens as axle grease blah blah blah Walmart was founded by satan in 35 AD and will soon call upon the 4 horsemen to bring about the end of the world blah blah blah.
> 
> I'm gonna go upstairs and make me some victory popcorn. Mom should be asleep now and I'm not allowed out of the basement when shes awake.
> 
> I pwned this thread, and it only took me a month to come up with some cool sounding retorts this time.


Yeah, enjoy your popcorn. You definitely earned it.


----------



## Plainsman

Bill I sent you a PM.


----------



## BillThomas

Gun Owner said:


> Thats ok. You're obviously not smart enough to judge me, so this opinion is mute..


I dont judge you, but your posts, and contents therein, and theyre contemptable.



> You still don't get it. But thats ok. You hate walmart. Good for you. Want a cookie? I think the Nabisco cookies they sell at walmart are still made in the states. I'll buy ya a box with my own money too, not the money the government has to give me so I can still feed my kids all the WIC peanut butter they can eat


I dont hate Wal Mart for Who they are, but What they DO. 
They import slave labored produced goods from a Communist nation, and in that process, put US small businesses and workers OUT of Work. 100,000+ BUsinesses to date.
Thats not ethical or moral in anyones judgement, except for those that lack those very qualities of ethics and morality.


----------



## BillThomas

Gun Owner said:


> A man who does not know what an iPhone is but claims to know the entire ins and outs of a multi-billion dollar corporation? Yeah, you're really impressing the idea into me that you know way more about the company I work for than I do.
> 
> And you never really addressed my point. Do you have a problem with Apple since that was the company named in your article about Chinese slave labor, or do your blinders remove the word APPLE and replace it with Walmart?


I dont need to murder someone to know what it feels like either and know that its wrong, evil and immoral.

Supporting a Company who bases its entire business model on the importation of Chinese slave labored, Communist goods, is such a model.
Yes, I have a probelm with ANY company, including Apple or others that also engage in this process.

American goods for Americans. Tariffs should be imposed pronot.
Oops, that would expose the Federal Reserve Racket, wouldnt it, as China funds most of our Debt.???


----------



## BillThomas

Gun Owner said:


> Not one word of BS on this post. All info is easily proven by looking at paychecks from shops in my area that base pay on skill and account for cost of living. The Caterpillar dealer is a union shop. Walmart is not. A top end tech could leave Caterpillar, take a cut in per hour pay, and still come home with more money. Its a simple fact..


Wal Mart cant touch Caterpillar in employee wages and benefits, everyone with a brain knows this.
Wal Mart offers slave wages, for the most part.



> The Dead Peasants Policy Prove it or drop it.


An active Civil Case and trial against Wal Mart and Dead Peasants Insurance.
Proof enough? Theres plenty more, but Im not here to do YOUR Homework and educate yourself about the very company You work for and theiir policies of secret Dead Peasants Insurance. 
Its got a certain ring to it, dont it? DEAD PEASANTS. Heres the case.
http://jonathanturley.org/2009/02/25/pe ... ce-policy/



> No, actually you couldn't. EVERY job at Walmart has a multi level application process that starts before you even talk to someone in HR. But since you hate Walmart, you would never work here. Since you would never work here you've never applied to work here. And since you've never applied to work here you can stop pretending to know what you're talking about.


Guy doing work on my rental properties works there (Hes replete with neck and arm tattoos as well), Like him, I could be hired in very short order, as can anyone with a pulse, and not too criminal past.



> You talk in general terms, I bring up specific points to counter the argument. You call it an exception, I call it the way things are. Who's kidding themselves here?


Personal experience is not the norm when data is compliled across the country and is offered and it differs with your experience. The General Rule IS the General rule. I think we know who kids.

Im glad you like you work as a mechanic, its honest work, for a very DISHONEST Corporation.
I would never judge a man by his work per se, if its legal, ethical and moral, ONLY by WHOM he associates.
Working at Wal Mart, when not out of necessity, such as the local store employer closing as a result of a Wal Mart oPening, isnt really good grounds, 
Just my .02c of course.


----------



## Gun Owner

http://www.foxbusiness.com/personal-fin ... -work-for/

Funny thing, Walmart isn't on the list......


----------



## Plainsman

Bill how can you claim to be conservative and like Ron Paul while hating Walmart? These things are contradictory.


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> Bill how can you claim to be conservative and like Ron Paul while hating Walmart? These things are contradictory.


If you dont know the difference, your mindset is the problem.
Ron Paul is Constitutionalist, an American, who puts Americas interests First.

I , like Ron Paul, Want FAIR trade, not Free trade.
I want a level playing field, with sound money, based on assets like Gold, not debt interest, fiat money backed by nothing other than Ben Shalom Bernankes word.

I dont wish to compete on a race to the bottom with slave laborers like China, and CEOs who make 500:1 the wage of their average worker.
No other nation has a CEO/worker Ratio as we do, and its why our nation is going down the drain.

Capitalism is a farce and based off of usury, a central bank, and Talmud, similar to Communism in that regard. 
I am a Sound money, fair market proponant that wishes to follow the Constitution with regard to foreign policy, money, and amendments via Bill of Rights.

If and when Wal Mart sells goods made FROM the USA and not China, constructs buildings with US materials and built BY Americans not illegals, I will support them.


----------



## Plainsman

> If you dont know the difference, your mindset is the problem.
> Ron Paul is Constitutionalist, an American, who puts Americas interests First.
> 
> I , like Ron Paul, Want FAIR trade, not Free trade.
> I want a level playing field, with sound money, based on assets like Gold, not debt interest, fiat money backed by nothing other than Ben Shalom Bernankes word.
> 
> I dont wish to compete on a race to the bottom with slave laborers like China, and CEOs who make 500:1 the wage of their average worker.
> No other nation has a CEO/worker Ratio as we do, and its why our nation is going down the drain.


I'm with you on the first part of that. At the end about CEO's I have mixed feelings. Certainly they are not worth that. Why are the companies dumb enough to pay that? The greed does drive me to begin thinking about ways around these parasites.

After that you loose me. To much black helicopter type theory.


----------



## BillThomas

Plainsman said:


> If you dont know the difference, your mindset is the problem.
> Ron Paul is Constitutionalist, an American, who puts Americas interests First.
> 
> I , like Ron Paul, Want FAIR trade, not Free trade.
> I want a level playing field, with sound money, based on assets like Gold, not debt interest, fiat money backed by nothing other than Ben Shalom Bernankes word.
> 
> I dont wish to compete on a race to the bottom with slave laborers like China, and CEOs who make 500:1 the wage of their average worker.
> No other nation has a CEO/worker Ratio as we do, and its why our nation is going down the drain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the first part of that. At the end about CEO's I have mixed feelings. Certainly they are not worth that. Why are the companies dumb enough to pay that? The greed does drive me to begin thinking about ways around these parasites.
> 
> After that you loose me. To much black helicopter type theory.
Click to expand...

Companies dont 'pay it'
Wall Street and their shareholders do, via Stock Options, they dictate compensation. Its the greatest system money can buy.
Globalists prosper, Americans go hungry.
Once you figure out WHO the Globalists are, youre on to something. 
Hint: Its Not Muslims and its not the Christians.


----------



## roxannedetierro

Walmart is the largest merchant globally. It and two temporary hiring companies are named in a case that claims some employees were not paid for overtime, even though they were expected to come early, work late and skip breaks. Source: Walmart ufcw


----------



## Plainsman

roxannedetierro said:


> Walmart is the largest merchant globally. It and two temporary hiring companies are named in a case that claims some employees were not paid for overtime, even though they were expected to come early, work late and skip breaks. Source: Walmart ufcw


The government that liberals love does the same thing to their employees. Twelve hour days for six weeks straight will get you 40 hours comp leave.


----------



## duckp

The initial post is GREAT.Bill probably loves the 'pols' that created the mess we are in.
I also love when Bill quotes the foreign press views of the US.Bill,who gives a rats *** what they think-other than you?They are upset cause we have to support and protect them cause of their assorted failures and inadequacies. :lol: (or because they can't live here).


----------

